# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Quan niệm về truyện tranh ở Việt Nam

## kimchingon

Quan niệm về truyện tranh ở Việt Nam




Nói rằng truyện tranh Việt đang tàn lụi thì không đúng chút nào. Bằng chứng là thời gian vài năm trở lại đây, chẳng phải các bạn trẻ đều bắt chước manga anime cả đâu, vẫn còn một số bạn tự tìm lấy phong cách cho mình, tự rèn luyện và đào tạo bài bản để cố thoát ra khỏi cái bóng khổng lồ của truyện tranh Nhật. Trong số những người tôi biết, có hai bạn Thành Phong – Khánh Dương, những con người rất có tiềm năng cho truyện tranh Việt sau này. HungLan Design xin giới thiệu bài viết của bạn Thành Phong trích trong Truyện Tranh Việt Online với lập luận khá chính xác và biểu hiện những cảm nhận rất thật về truyện tranh Việt hiện nay.
Có một sự thật rằng, không chỉ ở VN, mà ngay tại chính tại những quê hương của truyện tranh, thì không phải ai cũng có một cái nhìn đúng đắn và khách quan về nó. Ở trường đại học của tôi, nơi ngập tràn một bầu không khí nghệ thuật, thì những gì truyện tranh nhận được vẫn chỉ là những cái nhìn thờ ơ và coi thường. Một số người, số này có thể nói là đa số, vẫn cho rằng, truyện tranh chỉ là thứ dành cho trẻ con mà thôi.
Tôi muốn nói với bạn một điều, không bao giờ nên đánh giá thấp những ‘nghệ thuật tầm thường’, cũng chớ bao giờ mỉa mai hay giễu cợt chúng. Thời gian đã cho thấy Popart hay nghệ thuật sắp đặt hay video art cũng đã có chỗ đứng của nó trong mỹ thuật. Truyện tranh cũng vậy. Sự thật là, không gì vốn có trong truyện tranh ngăn nó đề cập đến bất cứ thứ gì bạn thích, bằng bất cứ kiểu cách nào bạn chọn. Sự thật là, chất liệu thể hiện nghệ thuật thì không bao giờ hạn chế, nó chỉ phụ thuộc vào khả năng và ý muốn của chính tác giả mà thôi. Harvey Pekar (tác giả của tiểu thuyết hình ảnh ‘Hào quang Mỹ’- American splendor) đã nhận ra một chân lý: “Truyện tranh chỉ đơn giản là từ ngữ và hình ảnh, và bạn có thể tạo ra bất cứ thứ gì với từ ngữ và hình ảnh”
Mà tại sao cứ phải đọc truyện tranh nhỉ? Nếu bạn đã từng có suy nghĩ như vậy, thì có rất nhiều người sẽ đồng ý với bạn. Không phải ai cũng đọc truyện tranh. Bố mẹ bạn, thầy cô bạn, những người trí thức vốn có sẵn sự khó chịu với truyện tranh, những người luôn cấm bạn đọc chúng. Có thể hồi bé bạn chưa bao giờ hứng thú với truyện tranh. Có thể bạn là một người ham sách thuần túy, nhưng lại hoàn toàn ‘mù truyện tranh’.
Nhưng, đừng để sự thiếu hiểu biết về truyện tranh của bạn ngăn cản bạn hay có những lý do để ngăn cản bạn không thử đọc nó. Có bao giờ bạn nghĩ đến việc thử nghe opera hay đi xem một triển lãm nghệ thuật đương đại không? Để thử một thứ gì đó mới, bạn thực sự cần mở lòng mình. Nó cũng giống như việc cần có một vài lần thử nghe opera mới có thể cảm nhận cái hay của nó vậy.
Quay lại việc nhiều phụ huynh hay giáo viên dạy văn của chúng ta luôn phê phán truyện tranh giết chết trí tưởng tượng. Tôi không phản đối rằng trong truyện tranh, mọi nhân vật hay tình tiết đều được phơi bày một cách trực quan. Nhưng bạn vẫn cần trí tưởng tượng của mình để giúp bạn biết những hình vẽ đó nói gì, giải quyết vấn đề gì trong một ô tranh. Thật may, những thứ trực quan trong truyện tranh sẽ giết chết trí tưởng tượng của bạn, cũng chỉ nhiều như từ ngữ, mỗi khi bạn đi xem triển lãm hay đến các gallery nghệ thuật.
Hiển nhiên, sẽ vẫn có từ ngữ để bạn đọc và suy ngẫm trong truyện tranh. Sẽ có ít chữ hơn trong truyện chữ, nên chúng phải được dùng chính xác, kiệm lời và đắc địa hơn. Những thứ như “Hự bốp ối á bùm chéo rầm” cũng có những giá trị của nó, không như những gì người ta viết về nó mỗi khi cần lấy ví dụ về sự nghèo nàn của truyện tranh. Giá trị đó chính là không khí mà nó đem lại, trong không khí ấy có âm thanh, và âm thanh thì luôn mang lại cảm giác, và cảm giác khi thưởng thức nghệ thuật thì luôn là một thứ cần thiết không thể chối cãi!
Bạn hãy nhớ rằng, từ ngữ đôi khi không được dùng để miêu tả hay nhấn mạnh hình ảnh. Mỗi thứ đều có thể làm sáng tỏ hay phóng đại thứ kia lên, hay có thể hoàn toàn không liên quan với nhau. Chúng có thể nhấn mạnh nhau, tôn nhau lên thậm chí mâu thuẫn với nhau. Sự tương tác giữa từ ngữ và hình ảnh có thể xuyên suốt từng trang, từng khung hình và thậm chí ngay trong một khung hinh trong truyện tranh. Bởi vậy trí tưởng tượng là thứ sẽ được dùng liên tục khi đọc truyện tranh. Ngạc nhiên chứ hả!
Tất nhiên, để làm cho mọi người nhìn nhận đúng các giá trị của truyện tranh, không gì khác ngoài việc cho họ thưởng thức những truyện tranh đích thực. Có một vấn đề là chúng chưa có nhiều ở VN. Đa phần khi nhắc đến truyện tranh, mọi người liên tưởng ngay đến manga, vốn phần nhiều được xuất bản chui, ồ ạt và thiếu trách nhiệm ở VN. Những truyện này vô hình chung đã làm lệch lạc nhận thức của mọi người về truyện tranh đúng nghĩa. Nếu nói đó là những sơ xuất trong khâu quản lý xuất bản, lỗi của những nhà chức trách, những người đã hoàn toàn buông xuôi và đầu hàng, thì quá nhẹ nhàng với họ.
Đấy là một tội ác – đối với toàn xã hội.
Cách giải quyết cho vấn đề này là ở chính những người đọc của chúng ta. Đọc chọn lọc, đọc thưởng thức, đọc có trách nhiệm, nói không với sách in lậu không bản quyền… là cách để bạn chứng tỏ sự trân trọng của mình với tác giả và tác phẩm và góp phần giúp xã hội có những đánh giá đúng đắn hơn về môn nghệ thuật mà chúng ta cùng yêu mến này.
Riêng với các tác giả , chiếm được sự quan tâm và yêu thích của độc giả là một nhiệm vụ dễ nói nhưng khó làm. Không còn từ nào ngoài 4 từ “cố gắng hết sức”, cho ra những tác phẩm thật hay, mới lạ, ý nghĩa với tất cả tâm huyết của mình.
Thành Phong


Tag : *Học bổng du học* , *Truyen tranh* , *Phim* , *Máy chơi game* , *Kiến thức nhiếp ảnh* , *Kinh nghiệm chụp ảnh* , *Game trực tuyến* ,*Game di động* , *Bóng đá* ...

----------

